# Stupid question



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok.....the blt pattern is 5 on ???mm. Offset needs to be??? Max width is 245 on a 17"? My stock tires look perfectly fine on the inside. I know cause some practical joker at work let the air out of my front tires.....retard. I have seen a few aftermarket wheels I like, but the stock 04 dont look bad either. Fit the car well IMO.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

the bolt pattern is 5x120 i believe the offset on my 18's is +45.
don't know if 17's are same.


----------

